

Getting Something Off my (Tool)chest - tomcreighton
http://tomcreighton.com/2012/09/getting-something-off-my-toolchest/

======
matthiasv
So what? Once again, it's one of those posts trying to convince everyone, that
whatever they do is wrong just because _the author_ thinks he's right. I hate
this, because there is no right or wrong.

> Can you get this done in time? Can you get this done in time on budget? If
> yes, proceed directly to GO.

Getting things done _could_ depend on one's setup which someone could have
internalized already.

~~~
tomcreighton
I'm not trying to convince anyone that they're wrong. If I was, I could have
easily said "If you use Fireworks, you're a bad person." I don't care what
tools you use.

What I'd like to see less of is the obsessive fascination with our tools -
it's great to be using cool stuff, but that's a means to an end, not the end
in and of itself.

